# Colour Question?



## kayepaye (Aug 15, 2014)

So while I was out looking at kittens to adopt,

I came across 2 really cute cats. A smoke tortie, and a silver tabby.
I thought to myself, if these 2 cats were bred, what colour kittens would come out??

I posted pictures of both of them (though they aren't very good)
I was wondering if any cat breeders out there might know the answer?

And NO they aren't being bred; not only are they siblings, but they are actually at the vet being fixed today.

I am not adopting these 2, I decided on 2 different kittens instead, just curious about what colours these would produce.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

If they're bred on Friday the 13th, the kittens will be black. 

If they're bred on flag day - calico.

On an overcast day? Tabby grey.

On a sunny day - you'll get orange boys!! :grin:


(Okay, I have no idea.)


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

You could get any color of the kitty rainbow!! 99% of cats have a mixed heritage as it is so you could easily get calicos, tuxedos or any number of things! I have a litter (foster kittens) now with 3 flame point Siamese looking kittens, one tuxedo and 2 tortis. All from the same black and white momma!!


----------



## kayepaye (Aug 15, 2014)

marie73 said:


> If they're bred on Friday the 13th, the kittens will be black.
> 
> If they're bred on flag day - calico.
> 
> ...


Hahahahhaha I like that theory


----------



## kayepaye (Aug 15, 2014)

Marcia said:


> You could get any color of the kitty rainbow!! 99% of cats have a mixed heritage as it is so you could easily get calicos, tuxedos or any number of things! I have a litter (foster kittens) now with 3 flame point Siamese looking kittens, one tuxedo and 2 tortis. All from the same black and white momma!!


Well I know 1 litter of kittens can have more than 1 father. And usually past pedigree doesn't play a huge role in determining the colour of kittens. Apparently only the parent's colours matter.

I did a bit of reading on genes and how they determine colours, but my brain started to hurt so i stopped.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Probably the dominant color gene (black, red) of the torti will cover the recessive although the probability isn't 100%. Really, this combination could go a number of directions: red tabby, calico, tortie, torbie. Also dependent on the gender of the offspring.

Here is some basic information...
Basic Feline Genetics


----------



## kayepaye (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks! That's the link I looked at before, it has a lot of great information!


----------

